# Short overstay on a tourist visa



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

My wife is of a nationality requiring a pre-arranged visa for Dubai, and she is currently here on a 30-day tourist visa, which is shortly to expire. There is a 6,000dhs security deposit forming part of the visa.

She will leave Dubai for a short break to spend time with family, and I am currently looking at flight options for her.

The best option is three days after the date of expiry of her visa, as in it saves about EUR300 on cost and has a 90-minute delay between flight legs rather than a 6-hour delay for the earlier flight.

I understand that there is a financial penalty for overstaying that is payable on departure - is this Dhs100 per day? In this case, a 300Dhs fine is preferable to the increased flight cost and lengthy stop-over.

Are there any other concerns if we choose this option? Does it put the security deposit (held by the travel agent) at risk? What if we notify the agent in advance of our plans? Also, does it impact on later re-issuing of a visa or cause any other issues for her on return?

TIA for advice.

Lamp


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If I were you, I would not let her overstay on the visa. The financial penalty may not be high but if UAE does what other countries do, your wife may be denied visas in the future (obviously nothing that a bit of wasta cannot counter).
Talk to DNRD. And obviously talk to the travel agent.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sent you a pm but don`t know if it got through as the server here is xxxxxx, might be worth checking out air arabia to Donetsk and then enroute with an internal airline or have a look at omega travel, they specialise mainly in China and the far east.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Felix for our pm conversation!

rsinner - spoke with the agent, and they advise that irrespective of the consequences to my wife, it causes them problems with DNRD if there's even one day's overstay (case opened, etc). So for this reason alone, we'll find a solution that doesn't overstay the visa.

Cheers


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

If she's from the UK then all you do will be pay the penalty of 200 per day and then fly out. It will not prejudice any future visa application.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> If she's from the UK then all you do will be pay the penalty of 200 per day and then fly out. It will not prejudice any future visa application.


Thanks Bigjimbo - no, she's a Ukrainian national/passport holder, hence needs pre-arranged visas, and her current tourist visa has a 6,000dhs security bond attached to it.


----------



## michaelrandall78 (Jul 11, 2012)

Overstays of under 30 days do not jeopardize the security deposit or future visa applications. Anything over 30 days could lead to the deposit being retained and the entrant permanently banned, since she would be considered an illegal immigrant. However, according to hearsay, that deposits are incredibly hard to return in this country. Many residents who have subsequently canceled their visas could not receive their deposits of 3,000 Dhs. when they left the country for various reasons that were articulated to them rather poorly.


----------

